# West Palm Cigar Event



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

A friend of mine owns a cigar shop in the West Palm Beach area and is having a Cohiba event at his shop. It is going to be on May 19th from 6p.m. until 8p.m. in Royal Palm Beach, FL. It should be a blast if anyone wants to go. There is going to be food, drink, and door prizes. The Place is:

L J Fine Cigar & Tobacco
10221 Southern Blvd
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411-4337 
(561) 790-1356

Ask for Vic or Andrew (ATLHARP) for more information

George(Altbeir) said he may show up and I'll be there....Maybe we can turn it into a herf!!!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be there! Cheers!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> I will be there! Cheers!


Great!!! I'll see you there....Anyone else?????


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Indeed, 

A good time will be had by all this Thursday at LJ's and I look forward to seeing some of you guys showing up. The Cohiba event should be quite nice

ATL


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Indeed,
> 
> A good time will be had by all this Thursday at LJ's and I look forward to seeing some of you guys showing up. The Cohiba event should be quite nice
> 
> ATL


Hitting the road in a few hours, will be in Florida sometime on Wednesday.

See you Thursday night! :z


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm thinking about this one. Its about a 2 hour drive from here (Melbourne)... just need to clear a couple of things from my schedule beforehand. It'll be a last minute thing if i can swing it.

Just wondering... how do i find you guys if i make it down?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

knuckles said:


> I'm thinking about this one. Its about a 2 hour drive from here (Melbourne)... just need to clear a couple of things from my schedule beforehand. It'll be a last minute thing if i can swing it.
> 
> Just wondering... how do i find you guys if i make it down?


2 hours and counting, 2 more customers and I am out of here.

I am easy to spot, short hair, goate (sp?) lots of freckles. redish brown hair. probably the only one there without a tan! damn floridians! :r :bx


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I wish I could make it. But I got to work. Bummer....


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

So far so good...

Its almost 2:00 pm here... hoping to get finished up and head out around 3:00 for the trip down. 

Looking forward to meeting some of you (and smokin' a cigar or two).


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

A fantastic time at L.J.'s Fine Cigars last evening. Victor (proprietor) is arguably one of the finest hosts you'd ever meet at one of these events. I arrived around 5:45 p.m. and was immediately handed a Cohiba (Atlharp - what were these Cohiba's called?). I gotta say I was impressed. Typically I'm not a big Cohiba (red dot) fan, but this cigar was different. Burned well, nice draw (typically I find Cohiba's to be tight), and great flavor.

A short time later, in walks Altbier, and a short time after that, Ron1YY. Along with the many others who were there, we turned L.J.'s into a nice evening of herfing.

As I said, I arrived around 5:45, and a very short time later I looked at my watch and it was 8:40 (where did the time go?). With a two hour drive back to Melbourne, I (unfortunately) had to leave. It sounded like Altharp, Altbier, and Ron1YY were just getting the night started though&#8230; they were talking about heading off to an Irish pub for a few pints.

Ok... Ok&#8230; I know how you all like pictures, so here's some to gawk at:

*This first picture shows a few of us at L.J.'s.*

*The next picture shows the gorillas at the event: From left to right, Ron1YY, knuckles (yeah, that's me), Altbier, and ALTHARP. We look like a bunch of kids in a candy store&#8230;*

*And this final picture shows my haul from L.J.'s&#8230; there's a lot of never-smoked-em-before's in there, and I can't wait to get started. *

Thanks again to everyone; Ron1YY for letting me know about occasion, Altbier for making the long drive down, and ALTHARP and Vic for hosting the get-together. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Looks great!! Yummy!
Glad to see fellow BOTL having such a good time.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, I had a great time last night at LJ's and meeting a few of the BOTL. I was working a little later than I wanted so I showed up last from our group. Vic introduced me to Knuckles and Altbier and Altharp tossed me one of the newly re-released Cohiba XV's. It was a real nice smoke. Like Knuckles was saying, it has a different flavor from the Cohibs red dots and was more of a medium bodied cigar rather than the full bodied that I expected(I thought it would be full because of the name extra vigoroso) and I enjoyed it from first puff until I nubbed it. After we left LJ's Altbier, Altharp and myself found our way over to a local Irish pub and had a few pints and, of course a couple more smokes. I want to thank everyone for showing up and if anyone else is in or around my area(West Palm Beach) Either PM me or give me a call and I'll make sure you feel welcome!!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Ron and Knuckles! I had a great time! I am sitting here at my friends house with dial-up so I thought I would check in real quick!

Good news/bad news (maybe) 
Good news- I will be at the herf tonight at Gatsby's with a box of good cigars.
Bad news- turns out one of my big clients checks bounced the day after I left Richmond and I have to hang out here in Florida to go make sure things are covered with the bank on Monday! 

More good news! I am here until Tuesday morning! 
So lets get together tonight and herf and do something (cheap) on Sunday and/or Monday!

You have my cell number!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man, What a great event last Thursday. Sorry for late posting, but I was at the HERF down south in Davie last night. I want to thank Knuckles and ATLBIER for showing up and hanging out with all of us at LJ's. Vic (my boss) is a real class act and had a nice set up for the event. To all of you that missed it, don't sweat ....we have many more coming up!

Next month if any of you guys are down here (June 23rd, a Thursday), we are having a *Taviano* event. We put on a fun event, and we would look forward to having you guys down.

Thanks,

ATL


----------

